# another, can you spot the cockapoo??



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

totally not set up, she did it herself....she is such a funny girl!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Ha ha, she is so cute xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

That's lovely Amanda


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks guys! she makes me laugh, she is full of beans that girl of mine...she does just the silliest little things....I was in the kitchen and I hear her making little noises and I look to the living room and I said to hubby where is Lady he laughed and pointed at the love seat...and there she was on her back under the cushions...silly lady


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I love her character  cheeky lady xxxx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol Delta is like that with cushions on the couch


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Love it!! Bella does the exact same thing only she can never manage to get herself fully under there! She ends up pushing the pillows off the couch!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Clever girl, so cute


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Lady is so cute Amanda


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You would nt be able to sit down if Lady visited our house lol cos thats what Mable does she pushes herself between and under two cushions x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> You would nt be able to sit down if Lady visited our house lol cos thats what Mable does she pushes herself between and under two cushions x


LOL! that's funny we would need to get those girls their own couch with lots of pillows


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'll take a pic but she's just got down from sitting next to me to lie on the floor. We could sit on the floor Amanda... we know our place. x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Lol. Lovely pic Amanda!

Karen x


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

She's so cute x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Karen! hahah yes we could sit on the floor...lol

Thanks everyone


----------

